

Flea Marketers Rejoice TSA Auctions Large Lots For Cheap - DanielBMarkham
http://freedom-or-safety.com/blog/flea-marketers-rejoice-tsa-auctions-large-lots-for-cheap/

======
DanielBMarkham
Wonder what kind of market there would be for a site called something like
"TSA Took My Knife" where you could sell people their stuff back to them?

